# It doesn't add up.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Darren Wilson: Nancy Grace Attacks Officer's Story Of Michael Brown Shooting? 'It Doesn't Add Up!'

Stupid woman. I wonder how many times she's been attacked by a 6'-06" 300 lb. nut-job trying to take* HER* gun.

I've never liked her any, now I like her even less. :smt076


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Nancy Grace is a disbarred district attorney who is a bitter, ugly woman. Who is she to say anyone is unclean?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

+1 Paratrooper! She makes me want to cut the cord off of the TV. There are laws against double jeopardy in the U.S. The problem is that everyone with a microphone and a camera in front of them has the right to say what ever they care to. I have sympathy for the Brown family, I think more so for Darren Wilson.
Goldwing


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

What does the future life of the entire Wilson Family look like? 
What a worldwide shame for the US nation to hurt and punish a LEO that protected the community from a carrier criminal. I read about it even in European and Australian media.
I feel sorry for the family, but that is a carrier criminal family, all of them have criminal records longer than the Mississippi. How often can one go and burglarize, robb and rape other people until he get hurt? Everyone with a little brain will know, sooner or later it will become ugly.
The Left wing media and left wing haters will not stop to spread hate against the Wilson Family until they find a psychopath that kills one of the Wilson Family.
After that Mr. Stefanopolus and his friends in TV will be sorry what happen and don't understand why it happen. I have a Name for that.
It is not the first time that hate and professional racism prepared and planted by the liberal controlled media plays a role in the new US society. 
Observation off.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Let's see; check out her history:

She wholeheartedly convicted Casey Anthony. Oops! Got that one wrong!

She also wholeheartedly convicted George Zimmerman. Oops again! She didn't get that one right either!

Now she is trying to convict Darren Wilson, and this one is after the fact!


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Shocking mistake in Darren Wilson grand jury | MSNBC

Point - counterpoint


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Shocking mistake in Darren Wilson grand jury | MSNBC
> 
> Point - counterpoint


That would indeed be shocking had there been any evidence that Officer Wilson had fired his gun at Mr. Brown while Brown was fleeing. I am not aware of that evidence. If there is any, I would like to see it.
Goldwing


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

In another case in Cleveland, an officer shot and killed a 12 year old for pointing a pellet gun at people. This happened on video. THAT is pretty shocking!
Goldwing


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Well SailDesign.
Even if you believe what MSNBC have to say, than I'll think even a hard core liberal must admit that than a conviction in the media with pictures, home address don't belong in TV or Newspaper. And what about the pictures, addresses and workplace addresses from even remote family-members? No - Its the ugly face of liberalism and street mob law. Liberals have to decide. Do they really want to be trailed and convicted in TV and from the media heated hate street mob? Really?
What about that. What would you think if they would accidental put your picture, and that from your entire family and all addresses even the workplaces will be shown in TV for one day in all 400 TV channels and MSNBC accuses you to be a conservative. Were would you hide after you get fired by your company because they fear violent demonstrators? Or where would you hide when your photo is all around the entire campus?
And that would be only 1 day. How would you feel if they hate you publically in TV, Radio and print for months. Where would you hide and is this the United States of America that you would like?

No, the way how they do all this, is very professional and follows a very ugly and violent political agenda. No they are not to stupid and don't know what they do. Yes they know, they have the most expensive advisers and specialist hired that the IRS checkbook can pay for to know what outcome their actions and words will have. In politics noting happen accidental.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> Well SailDesign.
> Even if you believe what MSNBC have to say, than I'll think even a hard core liberal must admit that than a conviction in the media with pictures, home address don't belong in TV or Newspaper. And what about the pictures, addresses and workplace addresses from even remote family-members? No - Its the ugly face of liberalism and street mob law. Liberals have to decide. Do they really want to be trailed and convicted in TV and from the media heated hate street mob? Really?
> What about that. What would you think if they would accidental put your picture, and that from your entire family and all addresses even the workplaces will be shown in TV for one day in all 400 TV channels and MSNBC accuses you to be a conservative. Were would you hide after you get fired by your company because they fear violent demonstrators? Or where would you hide when your photo is all around the entire campus?
> And that would be only 1 day. How would you feel if they hate you publically in TV, Radio and print for months. Where would you hide and is this the United States of America that you would like?
> ...


Just sayin'... But it's interesting that you immediately jump to accusing them of stretching the truth. Interesting.

The word "Shocking" was theirs. I was just curious as to how it would be received here - the usual suspects reacted in the usual manner.

BTW, please edumicate me on what the names and addresses of people have to do with that particular clip. It must have escaped me, coz I saw nothing about that at all.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Please delete this, 
Posted photo had the word "black banana", might be inappropriate, sorry.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

You are a strange person. Even if you right I'm wrong and it happen how you so dearly need it to happen.
It belongs not to media hate speakers and not to street mobsters and some school teachers that sympathize with criminals for some reason. Witness statement, evidence and autopsy belong to the court of law and a court of law have to speak a verdict.
In this case not even the federals could interfere with the outcome. That is the reason why they now try to make a racist case out of it.

But I will pass on a question to you that the Newspaper in France had as a Title story yesterday:
Would the US Nation have this discussion when Mr. Brown were white and Mr. Wilson Black.
Later in the article they ask if Ferguson and the unrest would even be politically possible with a white Mr. Brown and a black Wilson.
What would Mr. Sharpton have said if Brown were white, what MSNBC? CNN? and ABC? What would you have said?

Edit: Me as a non US citizen, I have very ugly experiences wit LEO and how they behave as soion they realize you are not from around here.
But if a nation turns away from their Law Enforcement System and turns it over to Social daydreamers and Social-workers, delivers the entire country into anarchism and street mobsters. Who exactly want to live in such a nation others than TV personnel that live in housings behind high voltage fences and walls and by security forces with tanks and fighter planes payed by taxpayers?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

goldwing said:


> That would indeed be shocking had there been any evidence that Officer Wilson had fired his gun at Mr. Brown while Brown was fleeing. I am not aware of that evidence. If there is any, I would like to see it.
> Goldwing


As presented the physical and forensic evidence, assuming untainted, does not support this.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Although I obviously cannot speak for the Ferguson residents or it's police dept., I just don't see any of what is going on inspired by racial bias. 

If Brown had been a big white kid, and Off. Wilson had been presented with the same confrontation, I'm betting that he would have reacted the very same way. 

The only reason it's become a racial issue, is because that's the way the black community wants it.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

where is the news on this one when it happed

Johnson City police officer shot, killed with service weapon; suspect dies - Time Warner Cable News


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

faststang90 said:


> where is the news on this one when it happed
> 
> Johnson City police officer shot, killed with service weapon; suspect dies - Time Warner Cable News


Well was the LEO black and the attacker white? No? - What the are you thinking?


----------



## AjayTaylor (Nov 1, 2014)

I That jerk picked up a box of cigars, pushed the owner like he was scum, started out the door, then turned around to intimidate the poor guy, in the most threatening way imaginable. I never heard one commentator describe how he treated the store owner when talking to his family as they proclaimed him to be such a nice young man, who held so much promise for the future. What was he going to be? I would say an inmate at a maximum security pen. That big dumb jerk's MO was to turn around and come back to intimidate. When He did the exact same thing to a cop, he got what he deserved. An emptied clip. I'm glad that the last shot went through the top of his head. People like him deserve one shot behind the ear, like shooting a pig. But from ten feet away You can't be picky about Which direction the brain shot comes from. If I saw a film of him being put down I would applaud the Offic. He was using gang tactics, taking from business owners unless they pay for protection. I wonder which gang he belonged to.
My Stepbrother was killed brutally by a Latin gang with a knife at gunpoint. They cut off and put an organ in his mouth. His Brother and His Best Friend died with him, in the same way. The Poilcemen on the scene had never seen such a brutal killing. If You want to read about it, do a search for Art Salcedo, and Frank Mussa in Chicago. Art was my Stepbrother. The details are gruesome, but detail what these animals are capable of. I have no time for gang bangers, and they should be exterminated like the rats that they are. Well done Officer Wilson. I salute You. Also, I think that Darren and his family should move in out with the boys in Idaho. He would be well received. Probably protected. And, it would be a beautiful place to sit down and write a book.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> That would indeed be shocking had there been any evidence that Officer Wilson had fired his gun at Mr. Brown while Brown was fleeing. I am not aware of that evidence. If there is any, I would like to see it.
> Goldwing


After a good search, there was part of the forensic report that stated he was shot in the arm from behind (or should I say, the entrance wound was in the back of his arm). As us liberals have already pointed out, that could have been because his hands were in the air, making such a shot possible from in front of him.

The point of the piece, however, is that a law "declared unConstutional in 1990-something" was passed out to jurors in 2014 as something they should read and understand. You don't see anything wrong with that? I did.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't know exactly what happened that day, but I can say this. The GJ did not indict. That leads me to believe that although there may have been some evidence in question, there was not enough to return an indictment. I have to say based on what I saw in video footage of the robbery, plus watching Darrin Wilson's interview, I believe the cop. I also heard an inadvertent description of what happened, which was plastered all over the internet in the days following, where someone (who did not know they were being recorded) stated the kid turned around and charged the cop. 

I'll tell you this. I would have shot the punk as soon as I got my gun out, instead of telling him to back up like Wilson stated he did. A thug that big attacks me, I'm shooting him as soon as I get the chance. Wilson exercised considerable restraint. I think I believe his story. Nancy Grace is an idiot, and I can't believe she still has a show.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

From what I have heard, a federal investigation is still on the table and may go forward. 

I'm no lawyer and never claimed to be, but I have spent more than a night or two at a Holiday Inn Express, and I have watched numerous episodes of Judge Judy on tv. 

No civil rights were violated, no matter how much the govt. wants to think. Just because they (govt.) want it to be, doesn't mean it is. 

I'm basing this on 30 yrs. of LE experience. It's just going to be a waste of time and the taxpayers money.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

A.G. Holder has all the cards in his dirty hands as we debate these points. If there is any evidence that there was wrongdoing on the part of Officer Wilson, I bet that the whole world will know about it. If not or if there is more evidence to prove Wilsons innocence I expect he will leave it to Nancy (Dis) Grace to try the case on TV.
Goldwing


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

SailDesign said:


> Shocking mistake in Darren Wilson grand jury | MSNBC
> Point - counterpoint


I do not understand Mr. O'Donnell's statements of "going back in time" with the Missouri law handed out to the grand jury by the asst. DA.

Here is most likely the Missouri law(Section 563.046) handed out to the grand jury by the asst. DA(note it was revised August 28, 2014 and is effective until December 31, 2016):
Section: 563.0046 Until December 31, 2016--Law enforcement officer's use of force in making an arrest.

Here is Missouri law Section 563.046 effective January 1, 2017:
Section: 563.0046 Beginning January 1, 2017--Law enforcement officer's use of force in making an arrest.

Mr. O'Donnell's assessment of the 1985 U.S. Supreme Court ruling( TENNESSEE v. GARNER, 471 U.S. 1 (1985)) is not exactly as he states it. Here is that ruling:
FindLaw | Cases and Codes


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> After a good search, there was part of the forensic report that stated he was shot in the arm from behind (or should I say, the entrance wound was in the back of his arm). As us liberals have already pointed out, that could have been because his hands were in the air, making such a shot possible from in front of him.
> 
> The point of the piece, however, is that a law "declared unConstutional in 1990-something" was passed out to jurors in 2014 as something they should read and understand. You don't see anything wrong with that? I did.


But he also had two entrance wounds in the ventral and dorsal sections of his right arm. This could suggest that his arms were flailing or in exaggerated motions.

2014 5143 Autopsy Report

Add to this the blood trail on the pavement and one can see where he ran a short distance away from the officer, turned around, then ran back towards him where he suffered the remaining wounds.

We will never know the intent of Brown because he's dead. And even had he survived we may still have not know his intent because being the type of person he was, my guess is he would have lied through his teeth.

Much has been argued about the beating that the officer experienced; the lack of broken facial bones, lacerations, etc. But what is missing in this is another issue. Brown was trying to disarm the officer. Now I don't know about Missouri's laws regarding this but in my state, if a BG is trying to take your sidearm, fighting to gain possession and you suddenly managed to get your gun out, you shoot him. If he realizes you now have it and he takes off, you don't shoot him. This holds true for citizens as well.

The physical and forensic evidence are the law's best friends. As long as it is pure and untainted, it tells the perfect story (most of the time).


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> But he also had two entrance wounds in the ventral and dorsal sections of his right arm. This could suggest that his arms were flailing or in exaggerated motions.
> 
> 2014 5143 Autopsy Report


Please read second paragraph... <sigh>

I'm not disputing the findings, just the law being handed out.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Although I obviously cannot speak for the Ferguson residents or it's police dept., I just don't see any of what is going on inspired by racial bias.
> 
> If Brown had been a big white kid, and Off. Wilson had been presented with the same confrontation, I'm betting that he would have reacted the very same way.
> 
> The only reason it's become a racial issue, is because that's the way the black community wants it.


It wasn't racially motivated until the Media made it racially motivated.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

goldwing said:


> In another case in Cleveland, an officer shot and killed a 12 year old for pointing a pellet gun at people. This happened on video. THAT is pretty shocking!
> Goldwing


The pellet gun was designed to resemble a real weapon. The red plug that sticks out the end to identify it as a non-weapon was broken off or removed.
The police had no way to know and apparently the youth was not responding to their commands.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

BackyardCowboy said:


> The pellet gun was designed to resemble a real weapon. The red plug that sticks out the end to identify it as a non-weapon was broken off or removed.
> The police had no way to know and apparently the youth was not responding to their commands.


Exactly. In the dark, under sudden or quick situations, if it looks like a gun it IS a gun. The kid made a fatal mistake. "Better him than me" is the attitude to take but I'm quite certain the officer feels really bad about this.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> Please read second paragraph... <sigh>
> 
> I'm not disputing the findings, just the law being handed out.


Second paragraph of what?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

What is the issue with the "law" being handed out? I would think that in any case, especially this one, you'd want the "law" followed more than anything else.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

111


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Exactly. In the dark, under sudden or quick situations, if it looks like a gun it IS a gun. The kid made a fatal mistake. "Better him than me" is the attitude to take but I'm quite certain the officer feels really bad about this.


I do empathize with an urban LEO having to make quick life and death decisions. The video shows that there is not anyone at dire risk of harm when the cops pull up within a few yards of the kid which is questionable to me. Then the LEO fires on the kid within 2 seconds of the car stopping. I know it is easy to second guess, but if they had stopped further away and put an AR on the kid they would have had time to disarm him without lethal force IMHO.
Goldwing


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

goldwing said:


> I do empathize with an urban LEO having to make quick life and death decisions. The video shows that there is not anyone at dire risk of harm when the cops pull up within a few yards of the kid which is questionable to me. Then the LEO fires on the kid within 2 seconds of the car stopping. I know it is easy to second guess, but if they had stopped further away and put an AR on the kid they would have had time to disarm him without lethal force IMHO.
> Goldwing


Thank you for your explanation. I have not seen the video nor have I read the story. I was only commenting on a kid with an altered toy firearm and how that may appear to someone in a dark setting. Over the years I have heard a number of stories like this and even my youngest daughter had a situation when she was a teenager. A kid came out of a house with a handgun and she told her friend who was driving to get the hell out of there as she ducked down below the side window. Good reactions and I'd like to think training from me. She never knew whether or not the gun was real but she took the correct decision.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> What is the issue with the "law" being handed out? I would think that in any case, especially this one, you'd want the "law" followed more than anything else.


The issue is that the law that was handed out was declared unconstitutional in 1990-something. Therefore NOT a law, but a piece of misguided history that shouldn't be part of any legal proceedings these days.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Second paragraph of what?


The quote above what you wrote.....


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> paratrooper
> It's just going to be a waste of time and the taxpayers money.


I'll don't think so. Ferguson finally has thought Majors and LEO wjat happen when a LEO, a Judge, Jurors, and a city council don't follow up to the letter what the media with their enforcer, their street mobsters ask them to say, to do. They tell every major. See what we do if you don't do what I say, I push in all my vandals and criminals and call you for months a racist. So do what we say or else...
Liberals spend the Tax-dollars very good, because there is no one in sight to stop them. Or does someone really believe that the logistic, the transport in and out and the feeding of the liberals "demonstrators" is for free? Really? They don't even have a pot to water in, have no idea where the next drug is coming from. Someone have to organize and transport and pay them.

Ferguson can be the end of law in the US. I'll think that Ferguson is subject to discussion in every LE-Office. LEO will start to think about their own safety, they will think on the safety of wife and their children may be even the old parents in the nursing home. Liberals think its fun to life hunting people in the TV like animals and have than the brassiness to call this justice.

Sooner or later the LEO in the smallest town outside in the sticks will hesitate to respond to a 911 call. Better loosing the job than get hunted like an animal by liberals and their media. Who will stop a African that speeding on the road. You never know what El Sharpton and the media will make out of it. Which LEO will respond top a burglary even if the home owners are killed, when the attacker are black or Muslim? Sooner or later it will be social and a career suicide to respond to 911 calls or stop the wrong race or religion on the street.

It is for me like history all over again. In Europe and Australia this happen in the mid 1990, in South Africa in the early to mid 1980 and today a woman can be raped on a bus station in bright daylight and no one will stop it. 20114 the US is next. Everyone is scared and keeps the head down. Not even the police. Everyone is scared from the liberal street mobsters and the media that going back in a pre-civilization system without any justice system beside this were the zombie wit the biggest fist wins.

Next comes the disarmament of the citizen. Only legally owned weapons will be targeted and the most weapons end up on the street by street gangs and street mobsters etc. and politically liberal activists. No - not new and I have experienced this now 2 times before.

The man hunt is since months on. We should pray to the almighty god, that the liberals don't find one crazy enough to kill Mr. Wilson or one or more of his family members.
I ask again. How much blood must be shed that the giggling girls in media are satisfied?


----------



## olroy (Aug 29, 2013)

goldwing said:


> In another case in Cleveland, an officer shot and killed a 12 year old for pointing a pellet gun at people. This happened on video. THAT is pretty shocking!
> Goldwing


My instant reaction to the photo of that thing that kid was waving around was, "My God! If he had pointed that thing at me, I would have fired too!" I was shaken to my core by that video. I think that any serving or former LEO (like me) who has faced a similar situation (as I have) and is honest with himself would think, "There but for the grace of God, go I!" Fortunately for me, on both occasions that it happened to me, the BG saw the error of his ways as the safety came off my BHP and dropped his POS. But------There is no doubt in my mind that if they had not, I WOULD HAVE FIRED!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

SailDesign said:


> The issue is that the law that was handed out was declared unconstitutional in 1990-something. Therefore NOT a law, but a piece of misguided history that shouldn't be part of any legal proceedings these days.


See post #22 on this thread..... I addressed the "hand out" issue... As stated in post #22 Mr. O'Donnell used the ruling to suit his agenda.. One needs to read the Supreme Court ruling and the Missouri state law rather than relying on Mr. O'Donnell's assessment....

The main stream media is extremely biased when it comes to their so called reporting of the news..........


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

5 Crucial Pieces of Evidence Ferguson Grand Jury Saw - ABC News


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> The issue is that the law that was handed out was declared unconstitutional in 1990-something. Therefore NOT a law, but a piece of misguided history that shouldn't be part of any legal proceedings these days.


Do you know how many laws exist that are not actually constitutional? Hell, the constitution ins't constitutional!


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> SailDesign
> After a good search, there was part of the forensic report that stated he was shot in the arm from behind (or should I say, the entrance wound was in the back of his arm).


This is very interesting. Could you please post a link so we all can participate on your wisdom? I mean a source that really know what they talking about, not just pretending how it could have been and other opinions or hearsay or what well known racist put out to fuel the fire? It was said a lot by the media that was just a plain lie to keep the racism and violence over months alive, otherwise the story had diet long ago. 
I mean real evidence out of the real world and not just daydreaming stuff. If you say that the bullet entered the arm from behind while the gangster had the hands up, than it must be somewhere in the forensic records. And this records are open to read for everyone. I could'n find anything and I read even the forensic report that was payed by the liberal media or should I say by the Brown family. Can you even imagine what would happen in the media if they could present a shreet of questionable evidence?

This morning a Liberal from ABC TV that call himself Journalist, reported from Ferguson and felt sorry that the protests going down. He said the forensic labors where paid not to find anything and the jurors where tricked by Police, District Attorney Office and County Authorities. He is saying this out loud what criminal liberals butting out in many words and a way that no one can blame they said it, since the verdict came out.

So could you please post your evidence so we all can participate? Who knows, someone even change his/her mind.

And at the end, you are hesitate to answer my question. I ask again, do you think that this situation, discussion and violence would happen if the Officer was Black and Mr. Brown would be white?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> This is very interesting. Could you please post a link so we all can participate on your wisdom? I mean a source that really know what they talking about, not just pretending how it could have been and other opinions or hearsay or what well known racist put out to fuel the fire? It was said a lot by the media that was just a plain lie to keep the racism and violence over months alive, otherwise the story had diet long ago.
> I mean real evidence out of the real world and not just daydreaming stuff. If you say that the bullet entered the arm from behind while the gangster had the hands up, than it must be somewhere in the forensic records. And this records are open to read for everyone. I could'n find anything and I read even the forensic report that was payed by the liberal media or should I say by the Brown family. Can you even imagine what would happen in the media if they could present a shreet of questionable evidence?
> 
> This morning a Liberal from ABC TV that call himself Journalist, reported from Ferguson and felt sorry that the protests going down. He said the forensic labors where paid not to find anything and the jurors where tricked by Police, District Attorney Office and County Authorities. He is saying this out loud what criminal liberals butting out in many words and a way that no one can blame they said it, since the verdict came out.
> ...


If you're willing to believe the Washington Post (and you seem to only believe what you agree with, so this may be difficult here) then this:

"Perhaps most important, the ME carefully explained how he was able to identify entry points and exit points for the wounds to Brown. With regard to the wounds on the torso and head, there were no wounds from the back (197:18). With regard to the arms, there was only one injury that was from the back - an injury to "the posterior portion of the right forearm" (198:25). The ME indicated that it is extremely difficult to identify, from bullet wounds, the position of the arms at the time of a shot because "you've got . . . an elbow joint, you have a shoulder joint and then the wrist, you have a lot of mobility within that arm and it can be in a lot of scenarios" (133:11).

Not hesitating to answer your question about colour. Just have no answer - I don't know. Do you?
If you would like to check the report, the numbers in brackets appear to be page and line references. And if you don't want to believe the report, then I have no further suggestions.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I follow you in an instant. But pleas tell me 198:25 from which report? Which report 133:11 and which report do you mean 197:18.
I tried to make it clear for you by using the white dog example. You didn't write a post #29 and there are nothing written between the word 7-19. 
I can say whatever I want, but to say page 199:99 I need to know what report. Don't you comprehend that?

Once more again. There are 3 forensic reports. # 1 was ordered by Police and County. The 2nd was ordered by the Wilson defend team and a different forensic lab was used. than the lab was performed forensic report #1. Forensic Report # 3 was ordered by media (what kind of interest can the media have that will report independent to make is own report) and the Brown Family and they used again a different forensic lab than #1 and #2.

So - to which report do you refer to? Even you can understand that without naming the book that you quote from and only put some randomly chosen numbers out that no one on earth can read what was really said. Without naming which report of all those reports is mentioned, no one will be ever able to know what they talking about.
But I'll have the feeling you don't understand how manipulative media articles work, or you don't care or don't want to know, or you don't care about what happen at all.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> I follow you in an instant. But pleas tell me 198:25 from which report? Which report 133:11 and which report do you mean 197:18.
> I tried to make it clear for you by using the white dog example. You didn't write a post #29 and there are nothing written between the word 7-19.
> I can say whatever I want, but to say page 199:99 I need to know what report. Don't you comprehend that?
> 
> ...


I am referring to the Grand Jury testimony Volume 3 (Sept. 9).

The physical evidence in the Michael Brown case supported the officer [updated with DNA evidence] - The Washington Post

You're on your own now. Enjoy.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I have to apologize. I let my self get carried away.	
I only can say I saw it in South Africa, than in Europe and Australia and now I have to see it here all over again too.
I’m sorry


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have to tell you folks that the Washington Post has very little credibility. It is a very biased and racist paper and their reporting for years proves this, not to mention the fact that they're very anti Second Amendment. Have lived in this area all of my life and have seen this for many years with that paper.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> I have to tell you folks that the Washington Post has very little credibility. It is a very biased and racist paper and their reporting for years proves this, not to mention the fact that they're very anti Second Amendment. Have lived in this area all of my life and have seen this for many years with that paper.


Where I read about the report doesn't matter. It is the report's contents that do. if you feel like finding Volume 3 and looking it up for yourself to make an* informed *personal opinion - please do.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> I am referring to the Grand Jury testimony Volume 3 (Sept. 9).
> 
> The physical evidence in the Michael Brown case supported the officer [updated with DNA evidence] - The Washington Post
> 
> You're on your own now. Enjoy.


If you fine fellows would like, I think a good old Barrack beer summit is in order. I will sponsor the first case of Beer.:drinkers: (leave your weapons at home)
Goldwing


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> If you fine fellows would like, I think a good old Barrack beer summit is in order. I will sponsor the first case of Beer.:drinkers: (leave your weapons at home)
> Goldwing


Damn, I wish I still drank... Was a great Bachelor Party, though. I'm certainly up for a virtual pint or two or three, however.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I do believe , there should not have been an indictment . 

But the Grand Jury system is flawed when it involves a prosecutor indicting someone on the same team.

The prosecutor and the police are, as a practical matter, "on the same team" and inevitably develop a close working relationship with each other. 

Conceivably, the public would have the tendency to believe that the prosecutor would be less than zealous in his prosecution of a police officer. That is the protest ! Not white verses black.

Guessing 90% of the protesters are ignorant to what their protesting
:smt1099


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> I do believe , there should not have been an indictment .
> 
> But the Grand Jury system is flawed when it involves a prosecutor indicting someone on the same team.
> 
> ...


I think the protesters' theory is that the indictment would have been handed out if both parties were of the same color. But I'm done getting into the details here.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Copy n paste

My Name is William G. Lillas….
I wanted to clear up a few black and white questions and answers. The things I state are facts. They are not downloaded from some media website, not propaganda, just observations from a 83 year old black man, born in America:
“I was told by my parents (yes, a married man and woman with my last name), that I was n*****. We lived in “N***** Town” in a small Texas town, no A/C, grass growing through the floor, no car, no TV. We washed our bodies with lye soap that my mother made, by hand. I thought I was a n*****, until I graduated high school, went to college, did an enlistment in the Army, and got a job. I am now retired, own my own home, have 6 children by ONE WOMAN, and we all have the same last name. I have a Bachelor’s Degree in Liberal Arts, a Master’s Degree in Sociology. My retirement, VA disability from combat in the Korean War (I only have one leg), and part-time pay in a local college, is about $125,000 a year. From dirt poor n*****, to old, black, proud American.
Yes, I am black, and I can say “n*****”, because I understand the true meaning of the word.
Let’s clear up a few things about the Michael Brown incident.
-Fact: It is not called “shoplifting or stealing”, it’s called “robbery”, which is a felony. Brown stole something and assaulted someone, that means ROBBERY. It’s on video, and it’s a fact. Not shoplifting, not theft, not “lifting” a few cigars, but ROBBERY!
-Michael Brown, like Trayvon, was portrayed by the media as a “little black boy”, cute little headphones, and his cap and gown photo, gunned down by a ruthless police assassin, executed by “******”. First, I have never seen a cop drag a person into their car’s driver door to arrest them. So, let us be clear, Michael Brown was a n*****; a sorry assed, criminal, hoodlum, n*****. Nobody wants to say that, but I will. He had a criminal record a mile long, was known for numerous assaults, robberies, including the one you saw with your own eyes, and still refuse to call it a robbery. He was, like so many others, living a life that he thought he was “entitled” to, just for being alive. Gangsta rap, weed, drinking, guns, and those stupid-assed low profile rims, makes him some kind of bad-ass n*****.
-I have fought communist Chinese and North Korean soldiers in the 1950’s with more honor than that n*****. Yep, I peeled potatoes and shot communists. That’s the only job a n***** soldier could get.
Rodney King? Black Riots!
Trayvon? Black Riots!
-Hurricane Katrina? Black Riots! Stealing TV’s, designer clothes, etc.
-O.J. Simpson kills white man and white woman, found NOT GUILTY? Did white folks riot? Nope!
-In fact, when is the last time white people rioted? Civil War, maybe? That’s because they are, relatively, civilized people, much like many black Americans. Protesting is one thing, hell, I’m all for it. Even if you are an ignorant idiot, you have a right to protest.
-Stop only showing the young black “cap and gown” photos of Michael. Charles Manson may have a few of those laying around, as well. Show the n***** “gangsta” photos of the “poor unarmed teenager” (grown man) pics that have been removed from his Facebook page, holding the loaded pistol, smoking weed, with a mouthful of money.
-Militarization? The stupid-assed media that publicizes this has no idea what “militarization” really is. Cops wear helmets and vests, and drive armored vehicle because unemployed n*****s thrown bricks at them, moron! You put on an “Adam 12″ uniform and walk down the streets of Ferguson during the criminal riots. I can guarantee that you’ll jump into the first armored “military tank” that you see.
-You only “want the police” when you “need the police”, otherwise, you mock and fear what you do not understand about the police. And by the way, the police are trained to take your shit, but I wouldn’t fuck around with those Army National Guard, they aren’t as well disciplined “culturally” to take your shit like police do every day. They will ventilate your black asses with M-16s, with military precision and extreme prejudice.
-And finally, the way we protest and demand justice, is run down the streets breaking shit, looting stores, and acting like a bunch of untrained monkeys? Hell, after Rodney King, criminal n*****s were actually killing people, thinking they were entitled to be worse criminals than they already were. For those black criminals that do that, you are a disgrace to your race, inflamed by idiots like Al Sharpton, instead of listening to logic from proud black Americans, like Bill Cosby, Samuel Jackson, Colin Powell, Allen West, me, etc.
-You blame white people for your ignorance, criminal acts, unemployed laziness, etc.
-You blame white people for 89% of the prisons in America being full of blacks. They did nothing wrong, the racists white cops framed them all, right? No chance at school, no chance for college, military, employment?
BULL SHIT!
-More n*****s kill n*****s, than n*****s killing whites, whites killing n*****s, and whites killing whites….COMBINED. I find this astounding.
-It’s not white peoples’ faults, the Emancipation Proclamation was signed by a white man years ago. You can go to school, get a job, buy a house, and vote, JUST LIKE WHITE FOLKS!!!! You are not a slave, you are not discriminated against! Slavery is abolished, and nobody alive today, was alive when it was popular. Get over it! You are discriminated against because you are a criminal, sorry-assed n*****. Otherwise, black Americans are treated like everyone else.
-If you choose to create “baby daddy and baby mama”, and fake disabilities as an excuse for laziness to draw social security disability…… instead of husband, wife, family, job, mortgage, it’s YOUR FAULT, not white folks. And there are a lot of proud black Americans that will tell you the same, as I AM ONE OF THEM!!!
-Remember, the way you act on the camera, is remembered by everyone who sees it. They will never forget it. It shows them how you, as the black race, respond to situations that don’t particularly go the way you think they should. It will become a reference standard, something they expect from you when the next media report doesn’t go your way. Stop being stupid n*****s, and be a proud black American. My parents raised me well, but they were wrong about one thing, I am not a n*****.
I will not be around long. While my mind is still sharp, and my aim is still good, my body is eating away with cancer. It started in the prostate, and is spreading rapidly. After I die, I have asked my children to publish my writings, and include my name. Although I am not expecting any miracles, I can only hope that Americans will stop blaming color, start blaming criminals, and see people for what the y really are. We have too many countries that want us dead. We should not be fighting each other.
“William G. Lillas”


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> Copy n paste
> 
> My Name is William G. Lillas&#8230;.
> I wanted to clear up a few black and white questions and answers. The things I state are facts. They are not downloaded from some media website, not propaganda, just observations from a 83 year old black man, born in America:
> ...


snopes.com: An Old Black Vet Speaks Out

I know Snopes is greeted with laughter here, but the last paragraph is telling....


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Amen
Goldwing


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

As much as I'd like that kind of pragmatic thinking to be a model for folks:

snopes.com: An Old Black Vet Speaks Out

I think Snopes is relatively accurate and diligent.


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

Oops...Sail, you got there before I did.


----------

